
Earth Day 2014: Five Apps That Could Save Tons of Paper - emrekzd
http://recode.net/2014/04/22/for-earth-day-and-beyond-five-apps-that-could-save-tons-of-paper/
======
emrecan
These are 5 apps. There are a lot more. Like Kindle, paper by 53, evernote...

Apple should have run a feature collection like this today.

